# Neuter



## Tripple FFF (Jul 5, 2008)

I am looking for information opinons on if or when to neuter my new pup I want to know if it will affect the way he hunts or behaves for the better or worse?? I have always had females so this is a first sor me.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Why do you want to neuter him?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Neuter discussions*

search.php?fid[]=13


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It generally calms them down, not to mention being responsible for getting the neighbor's mutt. here is the best deal in town, but there is at least a 2-month waiting line for about 1/3 the market rate. here are the reasons from the humane society website, while I may not agree, here is their POV:


> TOP 10 Reasons to Spay/Neuter YOUR Pet
> 
> 1. It stops the killing and saves thousands of lives. Every year, shelters in Utah euthanize more than 28,000 HEALTHY cats, dogs, kittens and puppies, simply because there aren't enough homes for all of them.
> 
> ...


They have a website, the neuter is about $40, I can't find the site off hand.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

I've had countless dogs both intact and spay or neutered and really have noticed little to no difference in their behavior.
As far as the Humane Society goes I've never seen such a bunch of BS in my life. If they had it their way we wouldnt even be allowed to own pets. They think animals should have the same rights as people. They rank right up there with Peta. The only thing they got right is that people should be responsible but that doesnt mean to spay or neuter. The people with this frame of mind are the ones that need to be spayed or neutered.
Bottom line is the people need to be responsible when it comes to breeding, or not. If the pet owner is responsible it matters not wether it is spayed or neutered. I dont like what it does to the animal physically. It doesnt seem to change them mentally as much as physically. It changes body function and they will get fat unless diet and excercise are monitered carefully so therefore even if an animal is spayed or neutered people still need to be RESPONSIBLE. When a dog or cat knocks up the neighbors dog or cat it's not because they werent spayed or neutered it's because the idiot owner wa not responsible. So if an animal is spayed or neutered does that mean the owner doesnt have to be RESPONSIBLE and can let the animal run loose and cause trouble in other ways?
Like I said it's too bad more people dont get spayed or neutered. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> I've had countless dogs both intact and spay or neutered and really have noticed little to no difference in their behavior.
> As far as the Humane Society goes I've never seen such a bunch of BS in my life. If they had it their way we wouldnt even be allowed to own pets. They think animals should have the same rights as people. They rank right up there with Peta. The only thing they got right is that people should be responsible but that doesnt mean to spay or neuter. The people with this frame of mind are the ones that need to be spayed or neutered.
> Bottom line is the people need to be responsible when it comes to breeding, or not. If the pet owner is responsible it matters not wether it is spayed or neutered. I dont like what it does to the animal physically. It doesnt seem to change them mentally as much as physically. It changes body function and they will get fat unless diet and excercise are monitered carefully so therefore even if an animal is spayed or neutered people still need to be RESPONSIBLE. When a dog or cat knocks up the neighbors dog or cat it's not because they werent spayed or neutered it's because the idiot owner wa not responsible. So if an animal is spayed or neutered does that mean the owner doesnt have to be RESPONSIBLE and can let the animal run loose and cause trouble in other ways?
> Like I said it's too bad more people dont get spayed or neutered. :evil:


I am with you on most of this, I hesitated to post it from that site, but it is good to get some perspective even when it is a bit skewed in our eyes, however when a male catches a whiff of the female in estrus down the way they are capable of amazing feats, jumping/climbing 7' fences, nothing to do with the dog being left loose necessarily. There definitely is a greater tendency to wander by those not neutered. There certainly are health benefits from the spay, as far as the issues with mammary glands, etc.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

There are pros and cons just like with any medical procedure.

If you neuter "early" by which I mean prior to about 1 year of age, studies have shown that dogs have reduced tendencies to wander, little to no leg hiking, less mounting behavior, fewer aggressive/fighting tendencies, and reduced risk of certain cancers later in life. Many veterinarians these days highly recommend early neuter, between about 3 months of age to 8 months of age.

The cons include: Less muscle mass, longer leg bones (testosterone helps to close growth plates), risk of urinary incontinence (rare), and other surgical side effects like infection. The slightly longer bone length is thought to increase the risk of CLD, or cruciate ligament disease, in athletic dogs.

If you wait until adulthood, you lose some of the benefits listed above. Most of the undesireable behaviours will at least partially develop by then, although you can still curb many of them.

Personally I shoot for a middle ground and let my male dogs grow until I think they have the majority of their muscle mass and build. This is usually 12 to 14 months in the breeds I've owned. At that point I neuter them. This has seemed to work well for me.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My Lab is neutered and is a terror in the field. Before the neuter, he would dig, chew, claw, jump, and do anything to get out of the yard when a neighbor's dog was in heat. I've noticed no change in his hunting style whatsoever. Now he's calmer and more responsive to me. He's more level headed. That could have just come with the aging process, but his behavior changes coincided with the timing of his neuter.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> TOP 10 Reasons to Spay/Neuter YOUR Pet
> 
> 1. It stops the killing and saves thousands of lives. Every year, shelters in Utah euthanize more than 28,000 HEALTHY cats, dogs, kittens and puppies, simply because there aren't enough homes for all of them.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bob Barker!

Wait till he gets his size and muscle mass (18 months) then whack them beans right off at the nub! A dog with balls is a dog without brains. Same with horses.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > TOP 10 Reasons to Spay/Neuter YOUR Pet...
> > 10. It will help your pet live a healthier, longer life, especially if she is fixed before she has her first heat cycle, even as young as 8-12 weeks of age.
> 
> 
> ...


And any 17-year old humans for that matter...j/k
While on the topic; anyone ever heard of using a sheep band for the job? Just curious.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally I will never spay or neuter a dog unless there are extenuating circumstances. The good lord put them parts there so I dont take it lightly when thinking about removing them. I will never do it just to make my life easier. I take full responsibility for my intact animals.
Part of the reason I will never live where I have a neighbor close enough that the dogs can sniff each other through the fence especially when that neighbor does not take responsibilty for his dog. Intact animals are not the problem, poeple are.


----------

